

GitHub Stargazers - rcorral
http://codeplanet.io/github-stargazers/

======
rcorral
In case codeplanet goes down, see the demo: [http://rcorral.github.io/github-
stargazers/](http://rcorral.github.io/github-stargazers/)

------
AndrewVos
You might want to not include your access token in javascript?

~~~
rcorral
Thank you for pointing that out.

------
obayesshelton
Nothing works for me, no loading icon so I don't if it is loading or it has
crashed

~~~
rcorral
What github username did you use?

~~~
jtreminio
edit: "message": "API rate limit exceeded for rcorral.",

~~~
creack
It might be my fault, I tried with the 'dotcloud' user.. It worked fine until
it stopped.

